# Sorry:"Sunday 8 October at Catherine Hill Bay



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Who is going to join the fishing  offshore this Sunday 8 October at Catherine Hill Bay, weather persisting, we would meet at 6H00 for the days fishing.

Regards


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry GF, I can't make this one. SWMBO has filled in the calendar


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry, Camping weekend with the fam. Keen to go out another time


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sorry Louis. I am not up at Catho this weekend. Where do you plan to launch from by the way? Catho Beach? Keen to meet next time though.

JT


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi JT

I think on the beach at the car park, or below the cemetery or where the beach and waves allow us to launch.

Regards
Louis


----------

